# Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?



## agvoter (28. Oktober 2008)

*Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*

Also da ich jetzt (schon wieder) Probleme mit den Mindestanforderungen von manchen Spielen habe, wollte ich fragen, wie viel es kostet von 2GB RAM auf 4GB RAM aufzurüsten. Main Mainboard ist von AMD.

Hier ist mein PC:  Asus M3A AAM2+A A770
                                 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core 2, 4 Ghz
                                 2 GB RAM
                                 GeForce 8600GT, 512 MB
                                 Windows Vista (32 Bit)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*

Bevor du dein RAM aufrüstest solltest du dir besser eine anständige Grafikkarte besorgen.
Die 8600 GT bremst viel mehr als 2GB RAM, was für Vista 32 noch ausreicht.


----------



## bierchen (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*

Ähm, warum nicht einfach selber nachschauen, wieviel 2GB RAM kosten?
Guckst Du hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ramddr2&xf=253_2048
Mit ca. 30 Euro bist Du dabei.

Wobei Dein Problem vorwiegend die relativ schwache Grafikkarte sein dürfte.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*



			
				bierchen am 28.10.2008 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, warum nicht einfach selber nachschauen, wieviel 2GB RAM kosten?
> Guckst Du hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ramddr2&xf=253_2048
> Mit ca. 30 Euro bist Du dabei.
> 
> Wobei Dein Problem vorwiegend die relativ schwache Grafikkarte sein dürfte.



moment, moment... die CPU könntne auch sockel 939 sein, dann braucht er DDR1-RAM. 


dann wär noch die frage, welches board und wieviele plätze schon belegt sind.


----------



## ShiZon (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*



			
				Herbboy am 28.10.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 28.10.2008 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö Herb eben nicht, es handelt sich um ein AM2 Board, guckst du hier http://www.pctreiber.net/thread.php?threadid=6886


----------



## Freaky22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*

Ihr vergess die ca. 80€ für ein neues Betriebssystem )


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*



			
				ShiZon am 28.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö Herb eben nicht, es handelt sich um ein AM2 Board, guckst du hier http://www.pctreiber.net/thread.php?threadid=6886



ach so, das hinter "mien PC" ist ein board? ich dachte, das sei der name für einen fertig PC von asus. ^^

@freaky: man MUSS ja kein 64bit-OS haben, du kannst halt mit 32bit nicht die ganzen 4Gb nutzen, aber 3-3,5GB sind immer noch besser als nur 2GB...


----------



## Freaky22 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*



			
				Herbboy am 28.10.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 28.10.2008 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach komm  


ich weiss ich hab Recht 

Naja für mich hat sich das Thema ja sowieso erstmal erledigt für dieses Jahr


----------



## doceddy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*



			
				Freaky22 am 28.10.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr vergess die ca. 80€ für ein neues Betriebssystem )



Auch mit 32bit lohnen sich die zusätzlichen 2Gb


----------



## agvoter (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wie viel kostet es, wenn ich von 2GB auf 4GB RAM aufrüste?*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 28.10.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor du dein RAM aufrüstest solltest du dir besser eine anständige Grafikkarte besorgen.
> Die 8600 GT bremst viel mehr als 2GB RAM, was für Vista 32 noch ausreicht.




Ja, das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Welche sollte ich denn kaufen? Ich habe gehört, dass die 8800 dieselben Eigenschaften wie die 9800 besitzt. Stimmt das?


----------

